

We Nod While Talking on the Phone. Design For It. - sp332
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/phone-nod/

======
ektimo
Sounds like a complex, error-prone solution that requires the devices and
people to learn something new and doesn't solve the problem of not being able
to see the person you're talking to.

"A nod-aware phone would make my daily communications that much more humane,
and technology that much more human."

Even if you ignore the insurmountable downsides, it doesn't sound all that
human to me.

